# Gender/Race/Cultural Specific events



## xbocax (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello fellow stp'ers I wanna throw out the subject of events specific to certain groups. I don;t know if I'm missing something here or I'm just a dick but i get really upset when i see really cool events but they are closed off to only specific people based on anything from what they have between their legs to where their ancestors ended up living. This especially frustrates me when i see this happening within the punk/DIY/underground communities. Example: There's a womens retreat to Joshua tree coming up to discuss and go over respect, responsibility, and relationship to story, spirituality and the earth buuuut it's only for females and "gender variant folks". The argument i often hear in these cases are that they only want this or that group so that no one feels intimidated and feels free to share their stories/ides/experiences. Regardless of if you do this for one event when you get back out into the world these people are still there and a good handful of the people that have been secluded from the event are just as upset and outraged as you are about the current state of this world. I got into this scene because i hated the way mainstream society is and the walls it puts up and then to have walls put up in this community as well seems counter productive to me. :deadhorse:


----------

